# siena 05 question



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi folk,

first post so be kind!

Ive been offered a mint 05 siena from a friend for a great price. I was wondering if anyone could lt me know if there were any problems with the carbon rear end on these models. Ive also been told that Litespeed can replace the carbon rear with a ti rear if needed, is this the case? (ive emailed litespeed some time ago but have yet to get a reply).

Always wanted a litespeed and would like to get as much info on the 05 siena as possible before parting with my ££££ or should i say $$$$

cheers


----------



## msosbo (Aug 19, 2008)

I have an 05 Saber with similar stays and no issues. I am 5'10", 210 lbs and I push the frame as hard as I can. I have heard from somebody on this forum about an issue with the junction between the Ti and carbon. I will be watching this thread to hear any feedback in regards to this issue.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I have an 04? Siena in a Medium/Large, original owner. It's one of 2 bikes I now own. I weighed around 195 pounds when I originally bought it, I'm "down" to about 180 now. Have ridden the bike regularly over the years, I put an average of 60-75 miles a week on it. I would have to say that it has absolutely no less than 7500 miles on it. The computer I had on it broke around 3 years ago, and I just never replaced it. I'm not even adding in the time I put on it over the winter on a trainer. I've had absolutely no problems whatsoever, and would recommend it to anyone looking at this frame. 

I've actually been tossing around the idea to replace it, but I can't justify my reason for wanting to replace it.


----------



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks, i went for it and am waiting for delivery..will put up a pic when i figure out how to do this!!

cheers


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

I have an 04 and have never had a problem with the rear carbon stays. They do stiffen up the ride vs a full Ti setup though.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Uh, what do you have in the background there?


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

some tools and a can of Pledge that I use to clean and shine my bikes.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

There must be something wrong with my computer. On my screen I see a Pinarello. For a second I thought that someone had snuck into my basement and taken a picture of my 2bikes. Then I realized that I don't have a can of Pledge in my house..........


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

geomoney said:


> There must be something wrong with my computer. On my screen I see a Pinarello. For a second I thought that someone had snuck into my basement and taken a picture of my 2bikes. Then I realized that I don't have a can of Pledge in my house..........


 Nice - your priorities are in the right place!


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

oh yeah... you are correct it is a Pinarello!


----------

